# So big question, seems stupid



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

If I got a rooster any ways to let them not roost loud in the morning


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Feel bad if I prevent but I want to bring home so they're not in those small cages at the feed stores


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm so lost ... 

A rooster will crow, that is what they do ... (stab in the dark here...)


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

If you keep it in the dark, in the complete quiet, it shouldn't crow. But, tell the neighbors that it shouldn't!! They crow at light, even if it's me at 2am drinking coffee before a morning shift, they crow at movement, they crow if a leaf falls off a tree, they crow if they have a thought...ect. That is just what they do. You can't rescue them all at the store, unless you have acres and no hawks.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I heard if you keep them in a darker place they won't crow. Also I hear silkies are not as loud as most.

Edit* like fuzziebut said, haha seems we were typing at the same time.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

robopetz said:


> I heard if you keep them in a darker place they won't crow. Also I hear silkies are not as loud as most.
> 
> Edit* like fuzziebut said, haha seems we were typing at the same time.


Great minds type alike!!!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Sundancers said:


> I'm so lost ...
> 
> A rooster will crow, that is what they do ... (stab in the dark here...)


Well I know I was kinda wanting help just knowing LOL like how to prevent or what kinds don't as loud


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> Great minds type alike!!!


Chicken minds that is... Haha no no jusssssst kidding.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My Silkie is just as loud as Napoleon was and these two new young guns. And they crow all day all the time. I went in with my phone on (like a flash light) and Lance was crowing away to beat the band. The only thing that seems to quiet them down is a hen.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

birdguy said:


> Well I know I was kinda wanting help just knowing LOL like how to prevent or what kinds don't as loud


Here is my tip ...

A rooster will crow .... (fact)

If that is a problem, don't get one. A hen will give you eggs with or without a rooster ...


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

My silkie cockerel crowed and loud too! Just a thought, keeping it in the dark all the time is kinda cruel don't you think? I mean I know you want to save him but living a life in the dark is not a good life for him. He needs to be some where he CAN crow when he wants! As hard as it was to do, I had to ship my cockerel back to the breeder because I can NOT have a rooster where I live. They will find him a wonderful home where he can crow when ever he wants! Don't think silkies crows are quiet either. My little cockerel had some seriously loud crows. Enough to wake up the whole house! It's best to try for females if you can't have roosters, and if they turn up to be roos, it's best to find them a home where they can do what comes natural to them, crow. I know it's hard, I did it myself, but think of what's best for the rooster. A rooster is made to crow, that's what they do. To try and stop that, would be a mistake. I hope you understand, I'm only thinking what's best for the roo. It's his natural instinct to crow. It should not be tried to be stopped. But you can get females. You can even order female chicks only. This way you won't have a problem. Mine are all silkies so it was very difficult to sex them. I had my chicks DNA sexed and then the others we're straight run with a hen guarantee. Meaning if they turned up roos, I could get another bird free. And they rehome the roo. If one turns out a rooster. You can do something like that. To help insure females. There are many ways to purchase female birds. But I would NOT try to smuggle a rooster in if it's not allowed. This will likely end up bad. Just remember roosters crow, that's what they do, you can't stop it. It's like stopping a cat from meowing. It just shouldn't be stopped. It's natural. Hope this helps out some. I wish you the best!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a rooster that goes up the tree, so he's right outside my bedroom window. He waits for my alarm to go off and then crows like crazy. Three beats of his wings and then a big crow.

So lazy.

I did raise my large flock in my greenhouse. It was supposed to be temporary, but they ended up spending a full year in the greenhouse. During full moons with a bright, clear sky they would crow _*all night long.*_............


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

You've said that before, and it's still funny.


----------



## adobo (Feb 4, 2013)

I made an experiment. I kept my roosters (bantam) in a cage then kept them inside the house every evening for 1 week and i noticed that they will crow later compared if they just perched on their usual spot.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes, my silkie cockerel crows ALL day long and it is loud! My head pullet crows (shouts?) after he crows too. He is pretty good about mornings (thankfully) if I keep him in the coop until an acceptable hour. He does seem to crow less on cloudy days or when it is cold outside. Wonder if roosters crow less in Seattle? haha...

Has anyone found that they crow less as they get older?


----------

